# obsession addiction review



## rutmaster (Dec 12, 2007)

so, late saturday i took delivery of my addiction, first, the finish is flawless, i know we have all went on about elites finish, but let me tell you this fit and finish is even better! all in all the fit and finish gets an a+! measurements, ata checked out smack on as did the draw length, 29"! it came in set at 70 lbs and let me say this, its hands down the easiest pulling 70 pounder ive ever pulled!! i set it up with a trophy ridge revolution micro adj, centershot was easy to setup and it paper tuned right in! measurements get an a+! went to the range on sunday, first shot sent a gold tip through the backstop, talk about ke, those of you who love big ke numbers need to check obsession out! twenty yards went quick, in just a few vollies it was shooting quarter size groups, its very consistant! thirty yards was easy, i just hold about 1" high and thirty was done! this thing at the shot is really vibeless and quiet, more so than any thing ive shot, this is also why it stood out at the ata show which brings me to my next point, i was wondering if the bow i would get would be any thing like the show bows i shot back in january, let me tell you this, i think if anything its better!! speed, i didnt have a chrony so jurys still out on that one but i will tell you that its fast, i just dont know how fast yet! i will try to get it chronied and let you all know! all in all this bow is fantastic, its everything its touted as being and then some! as for dennis and angela, you guys rock, easy to deal with and up front and honest! if you havent, check them out, they are constanty building their dealer network so if there isn't a dealer around, there will be soon and if your in my neck of the woods and want to shoot one pm me and i will hook you up!


----------



## notbulbous (Jun 26, 2007)

pics and speeds, asap!


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

Congrats on a great shootin bow!


----------



## Hall1978 (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah I spent some time with Dennis at the Ga pro am. He's seem to be a great guy he didn't know me at all but we still sat around and talked. Looking forward and hoping the local shop to pick them up and start selling them.


----------



## rutmaster (Dec 12, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

notbulbous said:


> pics and speeds, asap!


I haven't seen an Addiction that has gone out that shot less than 340 fps on 30/70.


----------

